# grakaspeicher-löschen Runde 2: Problem mit dem Sound!



## Suchfunktion (1. Juli 2003)

Hi leute, also, nach gründlichen Inspektionen stellte ich fest, dass das Problem (siehe Hier) optisch nicht sichtbar, geschweige denn entfernbar ist.
Ich habe alles geputzt, also Graka-Kühler, etc., aber trotzdem verreckt mir das spiel immer! Nachdem das Spiel das erste mal Hakt, ist auch der Sound weg, im ganzen Windows, also nicht nur im spiel, sondern überall (Winamp, Windows-töne, etc.)...
Woran liegt das nun schon wieder?

Soundkarte:
Terratec *kotz* DMX-Xfire 1024

Treiber habe ich noch keinen installiert... läuft momentan alles über Crystal SoundFusion...
Wie gesagt, ich habe winXP.

Ich hoffe, mir verreckt jetze meine kiste nicht, denn 2 monate muss sie noch durchhalten, bis sie wieder hardwaremässig geupdatet werden kann...

Also, ich rufe euch alle auf...
Brot für die welt <-das war gestern...
Hilfe für Suchfunktion <-so siehts aus! *g*

bitte helft mir...
ciao


----------



## Vaethischist (1. Juli 2003)

Tja...dann fällt mir auch nur noch folgendes ein:

* Falsches OS zum zocken (entweder 98 oder höchstens noch XP, alles andere is net unbedingt anzuraten)* 

- Treiber erneuern / installieren (die DMX läuft bei mir auch ohne Treiber, aber ich zock auch net mit der Kiste...)

- 2 Monate warten... 

P.S.: Dein "Flush" leert nicht den GraKa-Speicher. Mit dem Befehl werden die Video/Sound-Caches der Render-Engine geleert. Das hat mit der Grafikkarte nix zu tun.


----------



## blubber (1. Juli 2003)

> Falsches OS zum zocken (entweder 98 oder höchstens noch XP, alles andere is net unbedingt anzuraten)


sagt wer?
Ich benutze win2k und zocke auch, bisher hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit irgendeinem Spiel.


----------



## Vaethischist (1. Juli 2003)

^Sag ich...wer sonst?!^

W2K ist mal primär ein Server-OS, niemand wollte damit irgendwann mal ein Spiel spielen. Das es mittlerweile (bei den meisten) reibungslos funktioniert mag sein, dennoch ist Win98/Me und wegen mir auch noch XP (mit Einschränkungen) das richtige OS zum Zocken. Wenn Du nicht dieser Meinung bist, bitte. Die Intention des W2K ist es jedenfalls nie gewesen, ein MultiPurposeOS zu sein.


----------



## Erpel (1. Juli 2003)

Da geb ich dir voll und ganz recht.
aber 98 kannse auf nem neuen Rechner vergessen, die Sache mit dem ram ist nur ein Nachteil, außerdem isses echt veraltet.
Me war meiner Meinung nach ein Schuss ins Klo oder Griff in den Ofen. da war garnichts schönes/gutes dran. (ich hatte es nie, aber ein Freund hat mir fast jeden Tag von neuem Ärger erzählt, und wenn ich da war mochte ich es auch net)
XP is bei mir zum großen Teil auch vollkommen irrationale abneigung. und einige üble Fehler von MS.

also: 2000 - wie schon gesagt mittlerweile tuts das als "MultiPurposeOS" und ich mag es (Sympathie,das einzige win das sowas je bekam von mir) saustabil und viele von diesen mainstreamsachen wie tolles Aussehn und co benutz ich eh net( habe noch nicht einmal ein Wallpaper)

EDIT: _sorry das ist voll offtopic ich hab gemerkt, wollte das aber loswerden. bitte net hauen_


----------



## Suchfunktion (3. Juli 2003)

Okay, dir seie vergeben, sklave... und jetz zurück zur arbeit:

Weiss keiner ne antwort zu meinem prob?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Vaethischist _
> *Falsches OS zum zocken (entweder 98 oder höchstens noch XP, alles andere is net unbedingt anzuraten*



Hmmm, ich kann mich ja täuschen, aber meiner Meinung nach steht im
Ausgangsposting deutlich, dass er Windows XP hat. Also warum Falsch?
Seltsame Antwort von Vaethischist.  

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Vaethischist (3. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lightbox _
> *Hmmm, ich kann mich ja täuschen, aber meiner Meinung nach steht im
> Ausgangsposting deutlich, dass er Windows XP hat. Also warum Falsch?
> Seltsame Antwort von Vaethischist.
> ...



Joa...herzlichen Dank für den netten Hinweis, oh Unfehlbarer...


----------



## Suchfunktion (3. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Suchfunktion _
> *Okay, dir seie vergeben, sklave... und jetz zurück zur arbeit:
> 
> Weiss keiner ne antwort zu meinem prob? *



/|\
 |
Wie gesagt... kein offtopic


----------

